# Mock chocolate/coffee x RY?



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys!

My goal for the next litter is simply friendlier mice as my satin line is kind of nutty. This brings me to my rex buck and RY doe as the PEW texel sister looks a bit scrawny to me, though her personality can't be beat. Does anyone know what colours might come of this pairing? The rex boy was sired by a blue based RY (looks stone...you know the one) with a high white black pied mother. One grandfather was himi and the grandmother was champagne (so the breeder says). The RY is unknown.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I can tell you for sure you ought to get some RY, since Mom is one and Dad carries the gene (had an RY parent). Past that... with nothing known about the doe's background, no way to know. Possibly black, possibly agouti, possibly something c-diluted. *shrug*


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd be pretty okay with agouti if it's a rex coat.  They're pretty darn adorable.

The blue based RY is that mystery buck that people thought was stone at first. So even that's a guess. Adding to my shades of mud I suppose!


----------

